# H - Steelvipers/Teldrassil, Icc 9/12 Pdok 4/5, sucht Verstärkung



## Zoobesitzer (9. November 2009)

Hallo Gildensuchende aller Klassen, Rassen und Fraktionen,

unsere Gilde Steelvipers ist auf der Hordenseite auf dem Server Teldrassil zuhause und ist auf Nachwuchssuche.

Wir bezeichnen uns als raidorientierte & raidambitionierte Gilde! Nach ein paar RL Abgängen suchen wir nun für Icc und die kommenden Hardmodi wieder Verstärkung auf einigen Positionen.

Derzeitiger Stand:

Vor Ulduar alles Clear ink. Sath 3D
Ulduar 13/14 5/9 Hard Modus, + 10er Algalon
Kolluseum 25er Hero 4/5
Kolluseum 10er Hero Clear (45 Tries left)
ICC 10er 11/12
ICC 25er 9/12 (1. beiden Flügel clear + Valithria Dreamwalker und Bloodcouncil)

Raidtage derzeit:

Mittwoch, Donnerstag jeweils:
*
19.30-23.30*

und Sonntag

*19.00 - 23.00*


Derzeit suchen wir:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Stand: 12.03.2010

Verstärkt:

Priester: --> Shadow/Holy
Druide:-->Moonkin/Katze
Schamane-->Resto/Enhancer
Schurke -->DD
Magier:-->DD
Paladin -->Holy
Todesritter --> Tank


Sollte ihr nicht die gewünschten Klassen spielen, könnt ihr euch trotzdem gerne bewerben. Vielleicht überzeugt ihr gerade durch eure Bewerbung, guten Spielern bieten wir gerne eine Chance, auch unsere derzeit besetzten Klassen zu verstärken.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Generell wünschen wir uns Spieler/-innen, die mit einer gewissen Ernsthaftigkeit, Einsatzbereitschaft und auch Leidenschaft dabei sein möchten sowie Interesse an einer Gildengemeinschaft ausleben!
Wenn ihr zudem über die Fähigkeit verfügt, euch in eine Gruppe problemlos integrieren zu können, ihr euren Char "annähernd" perfekt spielen könnt und auch über eine gute Spielübersicht verfügt, seit ihr bei uns richtig!

Reine Epicsammler, Klugscheißer, Machthaber, Heulsusen und Leute die ihr eigenes Ding durchziehen wollen lehnen wir jedoch konsequent ab! Außerdem mögen wir keine Klüngelbildung innerhalb einer funktionierenden Gemeinschaft! Könnt ihr euch in einer dieser Kategorien einorden, bewerbt euch woanders!


Wir erwarten außerdem von euch:

-Du bist mind. 18 Jahre alt
-Teamspeak (funktionstüchtig, einschließlich Mic.!)
-Teilnahme an mind. 75% (3) der Raidabende
-optimale Vorbereitung zu jedem Raid
-optimale Skillung,Sockelung,Verzauberungen etc.
-Ehrlichkeit und Anstand im Umgang mit den Mitspielern
-Lernfähigkeit, Selbstständigkeit, Zuverlässigkeit, Kritikfähigkeit
-Nutzung vorgegebener Addons
-Kommunikationsbereitschaft


Wir erwarten in Deiner Bewerbung:

-persönliche Informationen über Dich als Menschen
-eine Einschätzung über Dich als Spieler
-gesammelte Erfahrungen in World of Warcraft
-Informationen, ob Du bereits als Klassenleiter/Raidleiter etc. aktiv gewesen bist
-Infos über Deine Gildenvergangenheit
-Deine Einschätzung, was Du von uns erwartest?!
-Wie Du auf uns aufmerksam geworden bist?

Weitergehende Informationen über uns, zu Raidtagen u. Zeiten sowie eine Bewerbungsanleitung findest Du in unserem Forum unter:

www.steelvipers-teldrassil.at


© 2009 Steelvipers - Teldrassil


----------



## Zoobesitzer (20. November 2009)

Gesuchte Klassen editiert


----------



## Zoobesitzer (8. Januar 2010)

/update ICC


----------



## asny (14. Januar 2010)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoobesitzer (5. Februar 2010)

Klassensuche und Raidstand ICC Update


----------



## Zoobesitzer (15. Februar 2010)

Update:
Holy, Diszi, Shadow Need sprich Priester hoch 3
Ebenso noch ne Eule und n weiteres Bäumchen
Weiters gesucht Restoschamie und Verstärker
DKs, am liebsten Tank
und ein Magierslot wäre ebenfalls noch vorhanden.


----------



## Zoobesitzer (1. März 2010)

Update für Heil und DD Suche


----------



## Zoobesitzer (8. März 2010)

Update


----------

